# Attention Colorado Outbackers



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Attention Colorado Outbackers:

Six months ago I reserved 7 sites all together in Loop C at Golden Gate State Park (see attached image). Due to last minute cancellations or failures to purchase a camper, I have two, possibly three sites open. Golden Gate, like Mueller, is sold out every weekend in the Summer. Before I cancel the sites on Reserve America, if you would like to camp with us on June 18/19 through 21, respond to this thread with your intention. Cost is $76 for the weekend. You can arrive Thursday afternoon or anytime on Friday. Depart on Sunday. This is Father's Day Weekend!

I do not plan to assign sites. When you arrive, pick the site you want. I visited Golden Gate loop C this winter and all the sites are great.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I am not able to attached the image file. Says the Server returned an error during upload. It is a small .jpg file.


----------

